# Kindred spirits



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

I finally met someone that loves cats as much as I do. She took in two kittens that my barn cat had, and abandoned (well she was trying to raise them but got sick and couldn't) One kitten died on her and the other one tried, but she has spent $200 on this little guy so far at the vet. *Exactly what I would have done.* It's a cute little black kitten with a mouse face, sorry no pictures yet.
This new friend is also helping get into a spay and neuter program for my barn cats that is cheaper than taking them to the vet.
Between the two of us there is now around 20 cats on my 30 acre farm, all fat and happy!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, I love black kitty's! Do you feed all 20 cats on your farm?


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, they all have names and get high quality cat food and I try to give them all love, but my boarders help me with that  They get them vet care also like flea meds, spay/neuter program, and shots/worming.


----------

